# Hi guys



## oscar

I see alot of familiar faces on here, hope my input to the site will be welcomed. Just dont ask me anything other then L# Questions and we will be fine LOL.

(maybe a little on discus.......maybe mind)


----------



## flatcam1

hello there 

welcome to fish forum!
( are you oscar300? )


----------



## oscar

Thats me flatcammod1 :lol:


----------



## flatcam1

LOL


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Oscar, and welcome to the forum

Katherine :wave:


----------



## Biarsha

:wave: G'Day Oscar and welcome to the forum. (Lol, I think I know you too). Your input is always appreciated and especially with L #'s (I still need help with those  )


----------



## Claude

Hey dude Welcome!
You are pretty good at angelfish, no?


----------



## Lupin

Hi and welcome aboard, Oscar.:wave:

Glad you could join us.:thumbsup:


----------



## rev

Hi Oscar.


----------



## Bristle nose

Hi Oscar, do have much experience with Oscar's, LOL?


----------



## oscar

LOL yeah O's are a fave of mine :lol: . Nice to see you guys, cafe racer a mod on here then? Where you at mike?  :brow:


----------



## Lupin

Mike told me he will be absent for a few days.:brow: You know he has to consult his doctor.:brow:


----------



## orson

Hi Oscar,nice to see you here. :lol:


----------



## FunkWeasel

Blue said:


> Mike told me he will be absent for a few days.:brow: You know he has to consult his doctor.:brow:


high blood pressure? lol


----------



## microsoft

how come everyone here knows everyone?
am i missing something?


----------



## FunkWeasel

Yes


----------



## oscar

FunkWeasel said:


> Yes



LMFAO funk. We have all been around I bit I think :lol:


----------



## Bristle nose

microsoft said:


> how come everyone here knows everyone?
> am i missing something?


Some of us know member's from other forum's!


----------



## Alexis

microsoft said:


> how come everyone here knows everyone?
> am i missing something?


It's one big happy family from another board. Don't worry, once you get to know us, we're really pretty cool.
Argumentative though.


----------



## caferacermike

Welcome Oscar. It is indeed a big ol family reunion. 

MS another site made a huge foul up and all of the members decided that this site was a lot more to their liking. 

We are going to build this site into a whole new community.


----------



## oscar

Nice to hear from you mike, PF went a bit to far with what went on. Still love the place though but you can never have to many forums in your life eh


----------



## Claude

Welcome dude, I am sorta glad everyone is here, I thought I might miss you all. lol


----------



## dprUsh83

Welcome, oscar! Always glad to see another Oscar fan!


----------



## oscar

:welldone: :welldone:


----------



## SimplySplendid

caferacermike said:


> We are going to build this site into a whole new community.


Ohhh no you're not! :tongue:


----------



## orson

Hi Oscar

Good to see you here too!!!

Aysh.


----------



## Claude

Brie said:


> caferacermike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to build this site into a whole new community.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh no you're not! :tongue:
Click to expand...

Sorry mate too late :crazy:


----------



## girlofgod

welcome oscar! enjoy your stay!

Bri


----------



## The Shadow

:wave:


----------



## Dizlal

Hello


----------

